# La Pavoni - Europicolla



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello.... Ladies/Gents...

Recently my La Pavoni, keeps blowing the fuses in my house ! So I decided to investigate....

Horrible horrible amounts of limescale, I couldn't believe the quantity of limescale, so I started to

clean everything before investigating the real problem.

The problem I think must be; the heating element which is shorting out, or the thermal fuse. The thermal fuse is not the type with the reset button. I doubt the on/off switch is failing, so it can only be either the thermal fuse, or element...

My machine is from around 1984/7 ? It has the plastic base cover and as I say, no reset on the thermal fuse, which I understand

was introduced later.

If the heater/boiler is not functioning, does anyone know where I might be able to get the heating element,

ideally the same as the original one?

I plan to buy an AVO / DVM ....later today and test the heating element.

I've attached some pics.... which show the horrendous amounts of limescale....

Any thoughts ideas much appreciated.

Many thanks for your help.

Phil









Phil


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Replace the element


----------



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Replace the element, can you expand on that... ?

The element is part of the base....so in isolation it doesn't appear to be an easy thing replace....I'm not even sure that it's possible.... Where can I purchase a copper element and how easy is it to replace in isolation, if that's what you mean...

Is it good practice to replace the current thermal fuse, with one that has a reset button... ?

Thanks...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Eurobar-Element-900w-230v/m-2322.aspx

not sure if this is the correct one for your machine but it takes you to a page where there are others

might be this one http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000w-120v---331334/m-2194.aspx

or even this one http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000w-230v---331335/m-2195.aspx


----------



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello...

Thanks for those links, http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000200w-230v---331336/m-2193.aspx

This is probably the closest electrically, but there is an additional post...and no recess to seat a thermal fuse... so I'm no so certain about it.

The heating element version that I have is the 220v with 1000 and 200watt.

I checked out my heater yesterday, measuring the resistance these are the readings:

- Element posts, nearest to centre; 230 Ohms

- Element posts, furthest from centre; 47 Ohms.

- Element post(s) nearest the centre, resistance between the casing and the post = infinity (so not shorting)

- Element post(s) furthest from centre, the resistance jumps about from 500 ohms to 750, it's not a stable reading, my guess is that's the element with the problem. It think it's fair to say it shouldn't be shorting on the case.

Any further thoughts much appreciated....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Reading the restance of the element will only tell you if the element(s) is intact .

The values are superfluous.

you would be better testing heater element end to earth (chassis) you are looking for a very high value 200Mohm ideally but .5M ohm will survice but would then indicate insulation breakdown .

Normally heating elements either are good or not , from the limited information I have I would not rush out and buy a new element as your problem may be elsewhere, the most obvious one is the amount of limescale has this caused the element to distort and then short, has it created a leak? , what you have is quite simple look very closely at everything in a forensic way and you will find your gremlin .

whats the condition of the plug and lead (amazing how many times I have seen this overlooked)

good luck


----------



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello....

Sorry I wasn't that clear....

The reading in ohms, from either of two posts (closest to the centre) to the element base/chassis....is infinity.... so no short.

The reading in ohms, from the two posts (furthest from the centre) to the heater element base/chassis is between 500 and 750 ohms, the reading is not stable, it jumps about a good bit, so I think that's the element with the problem...

Possibly there is some kind of insulation breakdown, where the post from the element comes through the base of the heating element, not sure....

There are no leaks.

Good point I have not looked at the plug and leads.... It really does an amazing job, when you switch the machine on, pop go all the fuses in the lower part of the house.... !


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not stating the obvious but you have tried it with elements disconnected ?


----------



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Errr.... no I haven't.... Sounds like a good idea to me....I got to rush about a bit now.... Santa Christmas things to do.... I've already had, several times the "you're spending to much time on that" comment.... I'll try your suggestion tomorrow..... Thanks....


----------



## PES (Dec 21, 2016)

Just had another thought, having pondering on your word "forensic"... The element that is giving a variable ohms readings, might suggest it has been distorted as you suggest, I'll try flexing it a little bit and see what happens to the reading .... or even dig out the insulation around the element pin....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

pes said:


> just had another thought, having pondering on your word "forensic"... The element that is giving a variable ohms readings, might suggest it has been distorted as you suggest, i'll try flexing it a little bit and see what happens to the reading .... Or even dig out the insulation around the element pin....


do not dig out the insulation this is not a good idea and will render element u/s


----------

